
A beginner-friendly Google sheets API - jshawl
https://cellmateapp.com/
======
jshawl
[https://cellmateapp.com/](https://cellmateapp.com/) Hey my name's jesse and I
built this because I wanted to use the data from a google sheet without having
to worry about google authentication.

To that end, the basic functionality (Read) of the API requires no
authentication, and you can see what the app will do without even having to
log in. Feedback welcome!

My ultimate goal is to give newer API consumers a chance to interact with 3rd
party data without having to worry about the intricacies and intimidation
factor of authenticating with Oauth..

